# Whopper



## arrendale8105 (May 31, 2014)

Got a fine one this morning!


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 31, 2014)

*Another pic*

Another pic


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 31, 2014)

Fantastic pig. Large tusks and a large body. Did you use more than one dog?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 31, 2014)

Dang good hog. Glad to see someone posting finally. Wish I could go with my buddy but have stayed busy working.


----------



## 2-shot (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice hog, congrats


----------



## bertdawg (Jun 5, 2014)

good job


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 5, 2014)

[ Like ]


----------



## Krm944 (Jun 9, 2014)

Super cutters!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 14, 2014)

You sure did...good job


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 21, 2014)

Good one sir


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 2, 2014)

in the palmettos too?  WOW! That is one Great Pig!


----------



## Juan Horton (Sep 2, 2014)

Great hog


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sweet

Bet that was fun

Congrats


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 5, 2014)

Them cutters is necklace material!


----------

